# Chocolay River Fly Fishing Updates



## robin621 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Michigan Sportsman,

I'm heading up Oct 8th and staying through the 12th. Would anyone mind sharing a few tips? I'm coming from PHX so I want to make the most out of my trip.


----------



## robin621 (Oct 4, 2006)

Interesting? I'll give out detailed information from my tackle to various fishing spots. I guess nobody has any helpful information I'll figure it out and share with everyone (I hope)


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a little advice. If it's quiet then there's fish around and nobody wants to share any info. Whether they are hitting or not is the question. Up in these parts even the rivers "listed" at the top of the forum aren't much for discussion.

This debate could go round and round about what should be listed or what shouldn't be listed, blah blah blah. Bottom line is locals aren't going to talk about it on here. 

Usually if you give it time you will get some sort of response back instead of coming on here two days after your original post and bashing people for not answering. 

In your post you ask for tips? What kinda tips? Where? When? How? Thats pretty vague. I do know one thing though, you can't catch fish sitting in the truck. Get out and explore.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I plan to try the river in a month. I looked at it last week and I wouldn't bring a fly rod. Center pin or spinning rod. I don't like to use spinners so for me I would float spawn or egg pattern flies.

Good luck


----------



## robin621 (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand your point of view and apologize if it came off as a "bashing" remark. I'm just super excited to spend a little time in a special place, which has always been my "Up North." It's difficult to get reliable information when your so far away, not by choice, and I "get" what you're saying. In the past, I've been scolded by not sharing enough information on certain places and when I saw the number of views, I was perplexed. I like spending my time and money in the UP. Fancy Canadian or Lake of the Wood's trips don't really fire me up. I prefer "salt of the earth" types and places that serve Bush Light on tap. Also, I agree...Get out and EXPLORE. Time to gear up!


----------



## ted4bp (Jan 12, 2012)

Look at the DNR map for the county and you will be able to see which rivers are still open (open for the entire year) there are four on the coast of the lake in MQT. Then look up the DNR weekly fishing report. Good luck.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

You probably already know this, but only a short stretch of the Chocolay is still open this time of year. 

Here's the DNR link (Page 23):
http://mi.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211883--,00.html

Never fished it, and it's kind of an "in-between" time, but if it's like the other Superior tribs there's a chance you'll find a few lake dwelling salmonids running the river by now. If there's lake fish present, you'll probably know cause you'll see some locals. Talk to those guys (or at least watch what they do). 

Good Luck,
Don


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Your best bet would be to use spawn on light spinning gear. You will have to find your own fishing spots good luck.


----------

